
Show HN: Breaking a meaningless world record: computing Γ(1/4) to 500b digits - ascom
https://andrewsun.com/blog/2020/05/28/breaking-a-meaningless-world-record-computing-gamma-1-4-to-500-billion-digits/
======
herohamp
after 5 weeks of seeing cryptic screenshots on discord of ycruncher it's
finally done!

------
bjourne
Pretty cool! Lovely use of ANSI colors in that terminal.

